# Other horn music similar to Handel?



## Svenn (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi all, 
Can anyone recommend composers with horn music similar to Handel's Water Music? I'm thinking something closest to the sublime harmony that occurs at 5:35 into this clip- 




I've never really heard anything else that sounds as regal and imposing as Handel. I recall one orchestra even added huge kettle drums to his music, but don't remember who they were either. I assume Handel must have had a source?


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

There are lots of horns in Zelenka's orchestral works.


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a version from the Canadian Brass, Suite in D Major - Prince of Denmark March Trumpet Voluntary by Clarke that is without a doubt one of my favorite trumpet pieces. It is joy and clarity incarnate, if I may hyperbolize for a moment.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

The first movement of Bruckner's 4th symphony has some incredible brass, in my opinion!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Mozart's horn concertos, perhaps?


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

Normally, I do not go for the 'samplers'... but there are some excellent horn pieces on this. Very good in fact.

http://www.amazon.com/Baroque-Trumpet-Concertos/dp/B000TGRAI0


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Mark Harwood said:


> There are lots of horns in Zelenka's orchestral works.


Why is Zelenka suddenly so popular? I've been hearing about him left and right... and I used to think he was a pretty minor Baroque composer.


----------

